# Cat and Dog Food Recall



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

You may have heard about the *cat and dog food recall* this weekend. Pet deaths have been reported in the U.S. in the past couple of months but (so they say) none in Canada so far.

*Here* is the company's website where you can find specific product information. The company is Menu Foods, located in Ontario.

I keep dry kibble constantly available for my three Himalayan cats, and given them foil-pouch food as a treat every evening. I checked my supply and didn't find any pouches with codes matching those on the recall list, thank goodness.

Those of you with cats and / or dogs - *do the right thing RIGHT NOW* and check your food supplies against the recall list, and watch for updates or additions to the list.

This weekend, I am going to do a bit of research on making homemade cat food.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

as far as cat food we use Dyck Van Patton for our Kitty. I feel sorry for the people who have lost thier pets or are sick from bad food...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thanks for the warning, Doug. We feed our dogs a natural diet, so we don't use that sort of dog food, since it contains corn. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

Hill's Science Diet for my little monster. He is on 1/2 kitten food, 1/2 adult food... Growing up so fast.

My mom's beside me reading the newspaper and I told her about this, a couple pages later she found it too. I get the news first with ehMac.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

My wife works with someone here in Oakville that had to put their cat down because of this.

Motherf**ker, we feed our dog Award Gourmet, I've noticed that she has been vomiting and drinking more water than usual. I had a look on the internet and found that may be a sign of kidney failure, I shrugged it off, but now this is serious. They better hope to hell nothing is wrong.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

JumboJones said:


> My wife works with someone here in Oakville that had to put their cat down because of this.
> 
> Motherf**ker, we feed our dog Award Gourmet, I've noticed that she has been vomiting and drinking more water than usual. I had a look on the internet and found that may be a sign of kidney failure, I shrugged it off, but now this is serious. They better hope to hell nothing is wrong.



I hope that your dog is okay JJ I would really hate to hear otherwise :-( . Please let us know how she is doing and if she is okay...


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

My 6 month old puppy is experiencing the same symptoms.. but, we don't feed her any of the wet food mentioned. Dry food only. Think it's time for a trip to the vet. :/

Funny thing is.. she's not acting like she's sick. Right after she vomits (usually just bile), she's ready for a doggy biscuit and chase with her ball. I'm talking seconds.. not a few minutes.

She does eat.. but, we almost have to give her something first for her to realize that she's hungry.

Sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

At least it brings out some facts how the pet food industry works and that it's really more about marketing to humans than anything else.

Same garbage, different label.




> Recalled cat foods
> 
> Americas Choice; Preferred Pets; Authority; Best Choice; Companion; Compliments; Demoulas Market Basket; Fine Feline Cat, Shep Dog; Food Lion; Foodtown; Giant Companion; Good n Meaty; Hannaford; Hill Country Fare; Hy-Vee; Key Food; Laura Lynn; Li'l Red; Loving Meals; Main Choice; Nutriplan; Nutro Max Gourmet Classics; Nutro Natural Choice; Paws; Presidents Choice; Price Chopper; Priority; Save-A-Lot; Schnucks; Sophistacat; Special Kitty; Springfield Pride; Sprout; Total Pet; My True Friend; Wegmans; Western Family; White Rose; and Winn Dixie.
> 
> ...


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

So I took back all my dog's food today, even though it wasn't the offending variety, it was still the same brand. Petsmart was fine with it, to me it's not worth the chance that none of the others may or may not have been contaminated too. They gave me a number to call if anything else developes, which I hope it doesn't.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

kps said:


> At least it brings out some facts how the pet food industry works and that it's really more about marketing to humans than anything else.
> 
> Same garbage, different label.


Contract manufacturing isn't limited to the pet food industry...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Fortunately all critters in our family are fine. However there is more problem here than the contamination, namely the concentration of so many brands all made under a single corporate entity. In the words of a friend:

"_Other brands recalled by Menu Foods today include Iams, President's Choice, and Science Diet. .....

This is alarming to me because *Nutro is supposed to be a holistic, high-grade pet food, but it's being manufactured by the same company that makes some of the worst pet foods in North America*. Not to mention the fact that this means purchasing Nutro foods supports the Iams and Science Diet companies, who have some of the worst records on animal welfare in the industry. More dogs have died in Iams "testing centre" than any other pet food manufacturing plant. .....

Menu Foods claims the dry food is not effected, but I'm pretty pissed off that Nutro is really just off-label Iams, and I can't support their business practices. .....

Also, Science Diet is what the vet pushes, and it's one of the contaminated foods.

I don't know! It seems like just when you think you're doing the right thing by them, it turns out not to be the case."_

We have been feeding Nutros to our colony of four cats, but will no longer. I just can't support this sort of business practice. We are researching alternatives - right now Eagle Pack for dry (at least) looks good -- it's about the same price, and it's a guaranteed human-grade manufacturer


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

rgray said:


> Fortunately all critters in our family are fine. However there is more problem here than the contamination, namely the concentration of so many brands all made under a single corporate entity. In the words of a friend:
> 
> "_Other brands recalled by Menu Foods today include Iams, President's Choice, and Science Diet. .....
> 
> ...


perfect example of the Bullsh!T practises of business's. I got sucked into the Nutro dog food in 2000 and thought it was "SUPPOSED" to be a good dog food as it came with a higher price tag. This makes me angry that all those are manufactured under one roof. Total nonsense. It's like buying the top of the line paint and paying $50 a gallon when you could have spent $35 and got the midline which is identical! (I worked for BM - Benjamin Moore or bowel movement -which ever you prefer to call it)


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

rgray said:


> Fortunately all critters in our family are fine. However there is more problem here than the contamination, namely the concentration of so many brands all made under a single corporate entity. In the words of a friend:
> 
> "_Other brands recalled by Menu Foods today include Iams, President's Choice, and Science Diet. .....
> 
> ...


perfect example of the Bullsh!T practises of business's. I got sucked into the Nutro dog food in 2000 and thought it was "SUPPOSED" to be a good dog food as it came with a higher price tag. This makes me angry that all those are manufactured under one roof. Total nonsense. It's like buying the top of the line paint and paying $50 a gallon when you could have spent $35 and got the midline which is identical! (I worked for BM - Benjamin Moore or bowel movement -which ever you prefer to call it)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

We don't have cats, but our son's cats lived with us for five years before he married and took them with him to his new home. We still miss them and checked what foods they were on. Turns out all is just fine to our relief.

As for his female cat Trinny, she has but this to say to the makers of tainted food:


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Thing was for a little while I switched from Award to Nutro, but my dog stopped eating it, so I switched back to Award, so I guess that was a waste of time. Coming from a food company that re-brands thier stuff, I don't know why I'm so supprized to find out they are the same manufacturer.

rgray, I didn't see Science Diet on the list, does Menu Food smanufacture that as well?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This is what we feed out doxies. http://www.urbancarnivore.com/ It is super expensive, but we save on vet bills. We have to supplement it with raw veggies, but the key is that no corn is introduced into the dogs diet. Look at your dog food and see how much corn is contained in this food, in that corn is bad for dogs. Also, watch how little they "poop" on a natural diet, and how it does not smell. This is a sign of the dog getting the right amount of food and that he/she is using it to its fullest.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

JumboJones said:


> rgray, I didn't see Science Diet on the list, does Menu Food smanufacture that as well?


My daughter did the research and is good at it, so I trust the info. 

EDIT: See post below.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Science Diet is confirmed as a Menu Foods product, see:

http://www.menufoods.com/recall/product_sciencediet.html


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

It is worth noting that "Menu Foods" is NOT the full name of the company.

The full name is "*Menu Foods Income Fund*". Their real business is not pet food, it is income generation.

If you take their list of foods to your local petfood place you will quickly see how little competition there really is. When you, further, realise that the "competing" brands at other stores are also made under the same corporate umbrella, it gets scary....


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

The Doug said:


> Contract manufacturing isn't limited to the pet food industry...


No it isn't. The proliferation of _private labels_, may or may not have started with Dave Nichol, but it was quickly adopted by all. Companies like Cott, KIK Custom are thriving. Most people aren't aware of the extent. 

This unfortunate incident may actually be good in bringing some of these practices to light.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

rgray said:


> Science Diet is confirmed as a Menu Foods product, see:
> 
> http://www.menufoods.com/recall/product_sciencediet.html


Menu Foods manufactures a limited number of products for Hill's Pet Nutrition (aka Science Diet) however they don't manufacture every Hill's Science Diet product.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

"_Funny thing is.. she's not acting like she's sick. Right after she vomits (usually just bile), she's ready for a doggy biscuit and chase with her ball. I'm talking seconds.. not a few minutes."_

Don't forget that animals will hide their sickness as much as possible - especially cats. That's why we sometimes don't know that they're ill until it's too late to help them.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Since we don't use canned or wet packed dog food but rather dry, the recall does not affect us or our pet.


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

I was checking into this last night as we have a kitty, a stray about 1 year old, and she eats Iams dry because my brother researched for his cat and found it to be one of the better choices. While it did strike me that this Menu Foods yada yada conglomerate was making a heck of a lot of brands, someone eluded to the fact that it is all under one roof and is wrong. If you compare that to a car manufacturer like Chev that built the Corvette and the Chevette at the same time throughout the Seventies - though not necessarily on the same line - you can see that it does occur elsewhere. You get what you pay for. The "tinned-dead-fish-and-leftover-hoof" special is 69c a tin and there's a reason for that. It's crap. But some people won't pay $7 for a bag of cat food. Thankfully, my brother pointed us in that direction. Cats may be fussy and ours certainly didn't want to eat the dry kibble at first, but rather a fussy few months than thousands at the vet a few years later. I sincerely hope this isn't as far-reaching as it could have been. It was one supplier of the gluten-based protein content for Menu Foods yada yada over a period of 3 months, thankfully not 12 months or more. Now they're recalling 60 million packages. Should be interested to see what Menu Foods does to this supplier.


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

rgray said:


> This is alarming to me because *Nutro is supposed to be a holistic, high-grade pet food, but it's being manufactured by the same company that makes some of the worst pet foods in North America*. Not to mention the fact that this means purchasing Nutro foods supports the Iams and Science Diet companies, who have some of the worst records on animal welfare in the industry. More dogs have died in Iams "testing centre" than any other pet food manufacturing plant. .....
> 
> Menu Foods claims the dry food is not effected, but I'm pretty pissed off that Nutro is really just off-label Iams, and I can't support their business practices. .....
> [/I]
> ...



WTF???????!!!! I also feed my cat Nutro cannned food exclusively (Max Cat Gourmet Classics) because I thought it was supposed to be high quality food. I mean they sell it at the health food store for goodness sake!! I'm pretty peeved.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

There's supposed to be a news conference this afternoon on lab test results...


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Rat poison found in recalled pet food

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNe...rat_poison_070323/20070323?hub=Canada&s_name=

Where are the checks and balances when importing cheap wheat from China? Or is the bottom line the only important consideration?


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Wow, I feel so lucky that my dog only ate one can but she immediately threw it up. She was still sick for several days after, but seems to be back to normal, I don't know if I should get her checked out, can pets rebound from this?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

mikef said:


> Rat poison found in recalled pet food
> ...Where are the checks and balances when importing cheap wheat from China? Or is the bottom line the only important consideration?


Rat-freaking-poison!!!       

Menu Foods *INCOME FUND* will never ever see another dime from me. Any brand on their list is NOT on my list. The girls are doing very nicely now on Eagle Pack Indoor Multi-cat and other stuf tha Menu Foods hasn't yet corrupted. Both ironically and hopefully the 'income fund' will be taking a huge hit. Too bad (sic) they fu**ed up on the security of their foods and hence on their ultimate consumers.

NEVER AGAIN *MENU FOODS*.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I hope this cripples them, there is no rebounding from this. They'll get their pants sued off and will go bankrupt, while people are left with only memories of their pet. Who is going to win? Lawers of course, they always do in class action lawsuits.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

rgray said:


> Eagle Pack Indoor Multi-cat...


Thanks for the heads-up on this - I looked at the Eagle Pack website and I'm highly intrigued. If the seller listing on their website is up to date, there are a couple of dealers within a few miles of my place. I'm going to pick some of this food up tomorrow, and see how my three Himalayans like it...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

The Doug said:


> Thanks for the heads-up on this - I looked at the Eagle Pack website and I'm highly intrigued.


You are very welcome. I want to see Menu Foods die an ugly and painful protracted death.


> If the seller listing on their website is up to date, there are a couple of dealers within a few miles of my place. I'm going to pick some of this food up tomorrow, and see how my three Himalayans like it...


It worked for me... My guys went for it fine. Himalayans? Pix? I sort of had a semi-Himalayan feral war-lord. who would come 'home' to have his wounds drained, which he let me do, and when he was ill for anti-biotics and such, but made it plain that he was the BOSS always. This was his territory and he didn't accomadate well the new houses and the 'pussycats' who came with them. He was older when I knew him and is missed if only for his general 'f*ck you' attitude to all and sundry.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

rgray said:


> Himalayans? Pix?


Pix. I love these critters to bits. Just like having happy little teddy bears running around the house. The top picture is of Silky and Molly (females) while the lower is of Kobi (male) showing off his magnificent winter coat.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Also look for this brand - they have complete lines of cat and dog foods:

http://www.omhpet.com

A friend of mine has had their three Boxers and one house cat on this food for a few years at the recommendation of their vet - it's supposed to be "human grade" and even better than Eagle Pack. 

Tomorrow, I shall shop.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I agree this should be the end of Menu foods and hopefully the beginning of increased accountability. The general public needs to stop companies from getting away with this sh!t. Speak with your wallet!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just watched the news and a lab has discovered rat poison was the culprit most likely found in the wheat glutton used in the food. That wheat by the way, came from China.

What the hell are we doing importing wheat from China when we have thousands of bushels unsold in granaries out west?

The fear now is that wheat glutton is also used in human foods and the hunt is on to see where the Chinese wheat was used.

Scary stuff.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Ain't China great? Just further reason to use homegrown product...

Of course, it's a $$$ issue and nothing more.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

This explains a little.... wheat gluten

Watch out for those veggie burgers.

For those on a tear against Menu I suggest you read my link. Specially this line:

" In the West, prepared wheat gluten is generally available only in Asian markets and health food stores (although gluten flour is commonly available in supermarkets)."

I feel bad for Menu. This could have happened to any manufacturer.

PS: I'm a cat owner.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

The Doug said:


> Also look for this brand - they have complete lines of cat and dog foods:
> 
> http://www.omhpet.com
> 
> ...


Wellness brand - excellent stuff.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

adagio said:


> I feel bad for Menu. This could have happened to any manufacturer.


I agree it could've happened to any manufacturer, however it's unacceptable that this sort of thing happens in the first place. Do they not even test the product they're being shipped from the other side of the world?



> PS: I'm a cat owner.


Same here.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SINC said:


> What the hell are we doing importing wheat from China when we have thousands of bushels unsold in granaries out west?


$$$$s, dude. That is all (sic). Like I have already mentioned _ad nauseum_ the full name of Menu Foods which, btw, you never hear them say in their press (make that spin) conferences, is MENU FOODS INCOME FUND - says it all imho.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Many vets never even heard of this poison. It's not used in North America. How would they know to test for it?

I used to work in a QC lab for a food company. I'll tell you flat out that THIS could have happened in human food as well. We tested for many things but that poison is not on the list, I'll guarantee you that.

Menu foods was in over their heads on this one. It took a team of researchers at the university in the US to come up with a culprit.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SINC said:


> Just watched the news and a lab has discovered rat poison was the culprit most likely found in the wheat glutton used in the food. That wheat by the way, came from China.
> 
> What the hell are we doing importing wheat from China when we have thousands of bushels unsold in granaries out west?
> 
> ...


Our government should slam the door on importing this stuff. I wonder if Harper has the stones for it.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Don't substances, like rat poison in this case, have a "chemical signature" that could be identified as something unhealthy for consumption? Surely there's not an individual test for each chemical in existence out there.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

adagio said:


> Many vets never even heard of this poison. It's not used in North America. How would they know to test for it?
> 
> I used to work in a QC lab for a food company. I'll tell you flat out that THIS could have happened in human food as well. We tested for many things but that poison is not on the list, I'll guarantee you that.
> 
> Menu foods was in over their heads on this one. It took a team of researchers at the university in the US to come up with a culprit.


What is the use for only testing for what you know? You take your sample, you remove all the wheat gluten and anything else you know and if there is something left you have a problem. Seems to me the techniques are there because we've done similar in our labs.

Seems to me you've just described a basic failure in food testing logic. 

Identifying the particular culprit is another issue. But you don't just slap it on the market and see which way the wind blows.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

This particular rat poison is unlike the usual poisons we use. Our poisons are an anti-coogulant. This poison causes renal failure. Completely different. Even supposing testing was done for rodent poisoning, the chemistry is completely different and would be unlikely to show up.


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

More bad press about Menu Foods here 

They apparently knew about the problem a month ago! And the reports from PETA on their treatment of lab animals is just horrifying. I am so angry that I was giving these people my money and now it looks like my lovely little cat may have been affected by the tainted food.

She had been eating MaxCat, one of the brands on the list (though not the specific flavour/UPC #). In any case, I stopped feeding it to her once I found out about the recall on Monday. 

She had this weird episode of multiple vomitting and diarrhea in one day about a month ago. But she was fine the next day so I didn't think much of it. Then this week, she has been lethargic and not eating very much so I brought her to the vet yesterday and got the blood test results today. The vet said she is in the process of renal failure -- her levels for kidney waste products are around 3X the normal range. I have to bring her in first thing tomorrow to have her put on IV fluids to see if that will flush things out.

I am so worried. I'm really not prepared to deal with this. I just lost my other beautiful cat to chronic renal failure in September. :-(


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

ArielI, I hope your cat will be okay. My cat nearly died from renal failure last fall. I was frantic so I know what you're feeling.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

adagio said:


> This particular rat poison is unlike the usual poisons we use. Our poisons are an anti-coogulant. This poison causes renal failure. Completely different. Even supposing testing was done for rodent poisoning, the chemistry is completely different and would be unlikely to show up.


This is an 'excuse' not a 'reason'. It is only true if one is only testing for known substances.

Apparently I need to qualify what I say on this. I have been in the toxicology racket for over 20 years and we are published in _Neurotoxicology and Teratology_ among other journals. I also read the field.

There are ways to test for the presence of unknowns ("zenos"). In a world where new chemicals are being birthed every day and known chemicals re-purposed, it is inexcusable and unconscionable if not criminal to only test foods for a handful of know substances. If what you say is true - only looking for the known - then the food industry needs a major revolution in its testing strategy. Besides this "new" rat poison is known in China, the product came from China, Menu Foods sourced it from China........ WTF???


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I knoew someone who once worked for Menu--briefly--and he said it was a weird outfit. Said he was told that he should pack his bags after a few weeks because he had not been properly "Menu-ized."


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

rgray, what you say is true. I suppose this will be a wake up call for the whole pet food industry. It's been 30 years since I worked in the food industry so hopefully testing now is more complete.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I bought two bags of Eagle Pack kibble (1, 2). I also bought three cans of Wellness wet food. My three kitties approve. 

I'm still going to hunt around for a bag of Wellness kibble, to try it out as well.

I feel good about this.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

My daughter (the PhD candidate says proud Poppa) worked in a pet food store as an undergrad/Master's student and did volunteer kitten fostering except she ended up keeping the kittens - names Chaucer and Swift, guess who is an english major? - approves highly of *Wellness* as well as *Eagle Pack*. Her research and logic are impeccable and has my complete trust.

My girls have switched to Eagle Pack and all is well - there have even been some improvements too in the area of what I shall euphemistically refer to as products of digestion. I'm going to try Wellness next.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We have used Eagle Pack to supplement the natural Urban Carnivore diet we feed to our six doxies.


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

adagio said:


> ArielI, I hope your cat will be okay. My cat nearly died from renal failure last fall. I was frantic so I know what you're feeling.



Thanks adagio. I appreciate your good thoughts.

The vet is expecting that she will need to stay there for 3 days. :-( 


For those interested, here is a list from PETA of pet food brands that do not test their products on animals. If you looked at the blog site that I posted earlier posting, you'll note that Menu Foods has a horrible reputation for animal cruelty as does Iams. Thanks to PETA's efforts, "over 100 animal shelters, veterinarians, and companion-animal supply stores have severed their ties with Iams".


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Ariell said:


> For those interested, here is a list from PETA of pet food brands that do not test their products on animals. If you looked at the blog site that I posted earlier posting, you'll note that Menu Foods has a horrible reputation for animal cruelty as does Iams. Thanks to PETA's efforts, "over 100 animal shelters, veterinarians, and companion-animal supply stores have severed their ties with Iams".


PETA is a friggin joke.

watch the following video I don't agree with a few things but I do agree with allot of it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9ijLulwUTY

Laterz


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

K_OS said:


> PETA is a friggin joke.


Regardless of what you think of PETA, the list was compiled with information supplied by food companies. Sorry, forgot to actually include the link in the last post: http://www.iamscruelty.com/notTested.asp


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Ariell said:


> Regardless of what you think of PETA, the list was compiled with *information supplied by food companies*


.. which is exactly why such a list is highly suspect.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I love Penn and Teller; PETA is a joke on many levels.

Apparently a lady in ? was showing her new kitty how to eat and ate the cat's food and became sick. It is suspect that she ate the food in question. I am not sure if this is a plot to get money from the food companies or a mistake but why exactly would she eat cat food? I've eaten dog bones as a kid; Milk Bones were great. But she's an adult and we're talking cat food. Could this be Darwin at play?


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

They have just added everything menu has to the list of food no to buy....not good! throw away all the food that you have that is made by them....


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

imactheknife said:


> They have just added everything menu has to the list of food no to buy....not good! throw away all the food that you have that is made by them....


Just to clarify... the reason they are on the list is because of Menu's cruelty to lab animals, not because of the 'quality' of their food. But for me, that's just another reason not to buy their products. Let's see, they're a huge conglomerate AND they abuse their lab animals?? WTF. Never again Menu Foods.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*FYI -- other top quality independent pet foods of note:*

Here are some notes provided to me by my daughter, cat fosterer and excellent researcher. I only present these as some possible alternates.



> FYI -- other top quality independent pet foods of note:
> 
> Merrick -- I feed the boys their wet food. An 8-can variety pack goes for about $8.99 and they love it. This is the one food Chaucer has never, ever, ever turned his nose up at, and whenever they get their regular upper respiratory infections (remainders of a tragic kittenhood, I'm afraid) the "New England Lobster Boil" flavour brings their appetites right back.
> http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/canned_cat_food.php
> ...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

rgray said:


> Here are some notes provided to me by my daughter...


Thanks much - I look forward to checking these out further, especially the Go! Natural and other Petcurean products... Canadian, eh? That's nice.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

The Doug said:


> Thanks much - I look forward to checking these out further, especially the Go! Natural and other Petcurean products... Canadian, eh? That's nice.


Yer welcome. Perhaps you could post, or PM me, your observations on these and anything else you might test.


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

So what's a good dry dog food that isn't made by Menu? I use Science diet now, but looking to change as this is all a lttle scarey. Any suggestions?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

TCB said:


> So what's a good dry dog food that isn't made by Menu? I use Science diet now, but looking to change as this is all a lttle scarey. Any suggestions?


Menu Foods Income Fund (wtf?) only makes wet pet foods (canned and foil-pouch products), they do *not* make dry kibble. Stick with Science Diet for the moment, but research other products like Eagle Pack, Wellness, and others you see mentioned in this thread. I started my three cats on Eagle Pack kibble and Wellness canned wet food this past weekend; they all like it very much.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I believe that Science Diet isn't made by Menu, just that one type of cat food was, and it wasn't shipped to Canada at all. Check out their website for more information. Plus there wasn't any dry food that has been recalled, I don't think Menu manufactures dry.


----------



## Dreambird (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm feeding Fidget the Ultra Premium Dry Dog Food from here right now:

http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/home.html

No quarrel with it... excellent food but his breeder told me about this one the other day:

http://www.championpetfoods.com/orijen/products/adult.aspx

A brand called Orijen which sounds maybe even a bit better in that there are no grains... veterinary inspected meats (which I need to inquire about), a Biologically Appropriate diet... I'm considering trying it out on him. See how he likes it and responds to it.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*Wellness IS made by Menu Pet Foods... Eagle Pack too! What the hell.*

New/more info from my researcher........


*Goddamnit.*

Wellness IS made by Menu Pet Foods...

Eagle Pack too! What the hell.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

rgray said:


> *Goddamnit.*


Indeed.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We are sticking to Canidae. Our dogs like it and we can get a discount from the dealer that carries it here in St.John's, because we buy it for 6 dogs.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

http://www.naturalbalance.net/

this is what we give our kitty....there is also dog food as well. My old dog paso loved the dog food. Our cat loves the cat food so you might want to check into it...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

The heat is on!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.canidae.com

http://www.naturalbalance.net/



> I have bought both in the past. Felidae (the cat Canidae) made both cats really, really ill. Vomiting and diarrhea. They wouldn't eat the Natural Balance dry food, though they liked the wet.
> 
> Both are really good foods.......... I'm finding this all very frustrating. I will stick with Merrick for the wet (it's completely independent of Menu) but I really don't know what to do about the dry...





> I'm taking the boys in to have their kidneys tested. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Dreambird (Jan 24, 2006)

Orijen makes both dog and cat food too:

http://www.championpetfoods.com/orijen/products/


----------



## heavenlyevil (Mar 23, 2007)

I can't believe I didn't hear about this even though the news has been out so long. I really am living in my head lately. I'm glad I don't feed any of my pets wet food, and that they are picky and won't eat treats. Those poor animals.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I intend to look for Merrick canned cat food - there's a handful of dealers in Montreal. Natural Balance is interesting; there's only one dealer in Quebec though - and it happens to be the one where I bought Eagle Pack and Wellness products last weekend. Might go back this Saturday.

For dry kibble, I'll stick with Eagle Pack but I'll still search out some Wellness kibble. 

Does anyone know of a compendium of pet food companies that do *NOT* have their wet food products manufactured by Menu Foods?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

The Doug said:


> Does anyone know of a compendium of pet food companies that do *NOT* have their wet food products manufactured by Menu Foods?


There is a list at petsitusa - http://petsitusa.com/blog/?p=210


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

I asked Candidae about any involvement with Menu Foods Income Fund:



> Hello R Gray,
> Canidae has never used Menu foods to make any of our products. We make our
> own kibble in our own factory and we contract out our cans to a small
> independent cannery in Illinois that only makes high quality premium foods.
> ...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

I asked Candidae about any involvement with Menu Foods Income Fund. Also NaturalBalance but they have not replied.



> Hello R Gray,
> Canidae has never used Menu foods to make any of our products. We make our
> own kibble in our own factory and we contract out our cans to a small
> independent cannery in Illinois that only makes high quality premium foods.
> ...


----------



## Dreambird (Jan 24, 2006)

The Doug said:


> I intend to look for Merrick canned cat food - there's a handful of dealers in Montreal. Natural Balance is interesting; there's only one dealer in Quebec though - and it happens to be the one where I bought Eagle Pack and Wellness products last weekend. Might go back this Saturday.
> 
> For dry kibble, I'll stick with Eagle Pack but I'll still search out some Wellness kibble.
> 
> Does anyone know of a compendium of pet food companies that do *NOT* have their wet food products manufactured by Menu Foods?


I get Natural Balance at Petland here in Calgary... I looked up the locations for Petland in Quebec... if there are any near you, you might check if they carry the brand there:
http://www.petland.ca/FindPetlandStores/Quebec.htm


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Now Hills m/d Prescription dry cat food is added to the list

phew... dodged another one. My cat is on the c/d diet.


----------



## genuineadvantage (Mar 14, 2007)

I know one thing is for sure. When I get my Saint Bernard I am only going to feed it the good stuff.... People food... The healthy kind of course


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

More recalls

This one doesn't affect Canada.

I've read all the rantings and ravings about Menu Foods at this forum and others. I said before I feel sorry for the company. I double that feeling. Both the Hill's recall and this latest food were not made by Menu Foods.

#1) While Menu foods is a Canadian company, all the tainted products were made in the US and as such were subject to FDA standards. No use blaming OUR federal government. 

#2) The FDA has said that it was NOT reasonable for ANY pet food company to be testing for melamine. The food company is NOT responsible. It has taken top researchers in the US a week to determine the nature of the contaminant. Do you expect a food lab to have detected it? I'll tell you right now no medical lab or food lab would have. Not even the department of health labs would have discovered this.

#3) Over 70% of all wheat gluten in the North American market originates in Asia or Europe. The wheat gluten was supplied by an American company who had purchased their supply in Asia. Nothing unusual.

#4) There continues to be a massive investigation as to whether this gluten has entered the human food chain. It's possible.

#5) Good luck with the law suits against Menu Foods. They're barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

FDA

An interesting read. Look up other food stuffs from China. gag. I know many grocery stores carry fresh garlic and ginger from there. The stuff can rot on the shelf before I'll ever purchase it again.

Today another pet food manufacturer was added to the list. Del Monte


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*NaturalBalance replies*



rgray said:


> I asked Candidae about any involvement with Menu Foods Income Fund. Also NaturalBalance but they have not replied.


NaturalBalance replies:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Natural Balance Pet Foods and for your interest in our products. Please know that Natural Balance is NOT involved with the pet food recall, nor are we associated with Menu Foods. For more information regarding this recall you can visit www.fda.gov. Also, if you should have any further questions or concerns please feel free to contact me via e-mail or phone. Have a great day.
> 
> ...


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

adagio said:


> Today another pet food manufacturer was added to the list. Del Monte


What the hell! Where is this going to stop? I feed my dog the Milk Bone Soft chewy treats, which aren't affected by this recall, but do I in the meantime keep feeding them to her in the hopes they don't get added?


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

adagio said:


> More recalls
> 
> This one doesn't affect Canada.
> 
> ...


All excellent points. 

I am concerned about point #4.
Our family was discussing this in our home a couple days ago. You would think that there would be more news about the supplier of the wheat gluten and whether it was being used in any of processed foods that we consume.
I came across this information when I did a google search:


> Just about every variety of baked good, particularly the whole wheat variety, has wheat gluten added to make the finished product softer and milder tasting.


I guess we'll just have to wait for more information as it's released.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

JumboJones said:


> ...but do I in the meantime keep feeding them to her in the hopes they don't get added?


Check the ingredient list. If wheat gluten is listed, even if the product isn't on the recall list at the moment, stop feeding it as a precaution. Switch to something else that doesn't contain wheat gluten. There are loads of quality pet snacks out there that don't contain it.

Not that it makes much of a difference at this point, but they have finally named the [email protected]#%^&% company that shipped the tainted wheat gluten - quote from MSNBC below; full article here.



> The Food and Drug Administration took action against wheat gluten from Xuzhou Anying Biologic Technology Development Co. in Wangdien, China, after the U.S. recall of nearly 100 brands of pet food made with the chemically contaminated ingredient.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

We feed our cats Purina dry food (not affected by the recall), and we only buy the mega-size bags. They are half-way through them now, so we're safe.

Sad to hear about all this happening with beloved pets. My wife's old cat (still in the care of her parents) is on his last legs, although it's unsure if it is because of age or possible contaminated wet cat food.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm not sure how much credence to put into it, but this article is thought provoking.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Interesting. I've wondered about the quantities found in the food and even considered the possibility of deliberate tampering.

If this story were true then in my mind that still makes the FDA at fault for allowing it into the country. If a product is deemed safe then how are the pet food companies liable? 

If I decide to make a loaf of bread and add an ingredient which makes my neighbour ill am I liable even though I purchased that ingredient in good faith?

As a side note, China is not co-operating at all with this investigation. shock and amazement.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

More wheat gluten info

It would appear some of the tainted gluten did make it's way into the human food chain.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Another pet food recall. This time it's suspect rice protein.

Natural balance


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

adagio said:


> Another pet food recall. This time it's suspect rice protein.
> 
> Natural balance


Same country of origin, same original problem. Why are we buying from these people? Quoting from the above linked article:

"_Both ingredients were imported from China, though by different companies and from different manufacturers.

A lawmaker said Wednesday the Chinese have refused to grant visas to FDA inspectors seeking to visit the plants where the ingredients were made. An FDA spokesman later said the visas were not refused but that the agency had not received the necessary invitation letter to get visas.

"It troubles me greatly the Chinese are making it more difficult to understand what led to this pet food crisis," Sen. Dick Durbin, D-Ill., told The Associated Press after meeting with the FDA commissioner, Dr. Andrew von Eschenbach._"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A spokesperson for the Chinese government could not see why there was such a fuss over this matter. In the next statement, he expressed anger over the lack of appreciation by Americans on the recent "crackdown" of pirated CDs and DVDs.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

The Chinese attitude worries me. I have to wonder if they care about any food product be it for animal or human consumption. What concerns me is how many products from China are being used in our manufactured food stuffs. These pet food companies aren't the only ones buying from China. The consumer has no way of knowing where everything comes from. A can of soup may be manufactured here but where did they get their stuff?


----------



## Dreambird (Jan 24, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> A spokesperson for the Chinese government could not see why there was such a fuss over this matter. In the next statement, he expressed anger over the lack of appreciation by Americans on the recent "crackdown" of pirated CDs and DVDs.


Can't see why there's such a fuss??? I'll give him a fuss!!!

A damned CD/DVD won't drop dead on me and neither will the filthy rich recording/movie companies... not that I condone it... but it's not the same thing!!!  

Anyway... that tears it for me... I THOUGHT my Fidget was safe on Natural Balance... his Vet just told me to quit it immediately even though he's still on the bottom end of an old bag... he'll be switching to Orijen- made in Canada.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Dreambird said:


> he'll be switching to *Orijen*- made in Canada.


Linky - Orijen


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Dreambird said:


> ...I THOUGHT my Fidget was safe on Natural Balance... his Vet just told me to quit it immediately...


Why did the vet say to quit? The only recall Natural Balance has had was the Venison line (info here) - was that what you were feeding Fidget?

Here is a new and growing forum about pet food. I joined up last weekend. Not a whole lot of discussion as the forum is still pretty young, but it's interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Dreambird, don't shoot the messanger. I agree that this practice of pirated CDs and DVDs is a gross violation of trade practices. Of course, Canada still gives China $13 million each year because China is viewed as a "developing nation", according to the Dept. of Foreign Affairs.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I share Dreambird's sentiments. I couldn't write the words #%$*&@* I uttered when reading the story. There is some kind of rice in every package of cat food I have. I suppose now I have to keep my fingers crossed the Eagle Pack isn't using Chinese rice.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Adagio, as far as I know, Eagle Pack is OK. We feed this to our dog, and my wife will practice on me before giving our six doxies anything that might harm them. I am still here.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Dr. G, please ask your wife to test the Multi Cat formula for me.


----------



## Dreambird (Jan 24, 2006)

The Doug said:


> Why did the vet say to quit? The only recall Natural Balance has had was the Venison line (info here) - was that what you were feeding Fidget?
> 
> Here is a new and growing forum about pet food. I joined up last weekend. Not a whole lot of discussion as the forum is still pretty young, but it's interesting nonetheless.


I was feeding him the Ultra Premium Dry Dog food... which is not recalled per se no, but it does have brown rice in it and the Vet thought it best not to take a chance period. Especially since I took the loss of my Toy Manchester Terrier, Spencer to cancer so hard just last July. 

Thanks for the link to that board... I'll be watching that too! 

Dr. G. 
I was just upset about the seemingly callous remark about "fuss over this" regarding the health of living beings.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Eagle Pack is OK.


Tho' not recalled Eagle Pack is a Menu Foods Income Fund product.

My cats like the multi-cat indoor, but I don't like Menu Foods Income Fund

Looking at Orijen....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Adagio, sorry, we don't have any cats ............ only doxies.

"Dr. G. , I was just upset about the seemingly callous remark about "fuss over this" regarding the health of living beings." Dreambird, I too was shocked at the attitude of the Chinese government over this issue.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

rgray, Menu Foods only produces wet products. I use dry kibble.

Unlike others who bashed Menu Foods, I never did. They were the unfortunate company taking the fall for this fiasco. The ingredients entered the US legally. The FDA allowed the importation. Menu Foods could not have reasonably been expected to have detected melamine in their product. That wheat gluten could easily have ended up in a can of soup or a loaf of bread or a can of gravy.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

adagio said:


> rgray, Menu Foods only produces wet products. I use dry kibble.
> 
> Unlike others who bashed Menu Foods, I never did. They were the unfortunate company taking the fall for this fiasco. The ingredients entered the US legally. The FDA allowed the importation. Menu Foods could not have reasonably been expected to have detected melamine in their product. That wheat gluten could easily have ended up in a can of soup or a loaf of bread or a can of gravy.


All correct, except for the fact that it took Menu Foods Income Fund a month to go public with the problem....


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

adagio said:


> ...I suppose now I have to keep my fingers crossed the Eagle Pack isn't using Chinese rice.


I find this statement, which was posted yesterday on the Eagle Pack website, fairly reassuring.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks! They must have put that up on their website after I had looked. I feel much more assured now.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

The only thing I don't like about the wording is,

_"Eagle Pack Pet Foods, Inc. uses ingredients supplied *from U.S. based* companies with few exceptions."_

Menu Foods (and others) received the tainted wheat gluten from Chem Nutra, which is a U.S. based company... which bought the supply from China. 

Semantics? 

Here is an interesting little article on MSNBC about FDA speculation that the melamine tainting may have been intentional.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Yeah, that could mean anything. I hope it means US grown or produced.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Our son's cat has suddenly developed missing spots of fur on her back with abrasions in those spots. The vet can't really pin it down to anything. The rest of her skin is clear and healthy looking. He's trying antibiotics for a week to see if it helps. Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Could be hot spots or some similar condition. Or if the cat goes outside, perhaps it's related to that (injury, fight, allergies).


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Could be mange (although more common in dogs, but can transfer to humans) or a reaction to bug bites (flea or other). The vet should have taken a scraping of the area to test.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Not hot spots and not mange. Vet says there is no infection of any kind, nor any abnormal bacteria count. She is a six year old indoor cat. Never been outside except in a carrier. The sores are not deep, rather they appear to be just on the upper surface of the skin like a minor burn or scrape.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Has he changed food recently? Any new kind of bug in the house (say from used furniture or outdoor clothing or visiting pets (or pet owners for that matter - could be carrying))? Weird. I know I'd be concerned if this happened with my girls.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

What the vet is now saying is that she has possibly done this to herself due to anxiety of some kind. That hardly seems likely as she and her two day older half brother have been together since birth and get along well. No change in food at all. Just the sudden appearance of these bald spots with faint scrape marks that look dry. She goes back to the vet early next week, so we'll see how the antibiotics worked.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Check this out, I got these for my in-laws dog that had a severe bladder infection for over a year off and on. They could never pin point exactly what the problem was. They spent tons of money on anti-biotics and vet bills, but after taking these and staying on them it has since cleared up.

Dog Health - Cat Health - Pet Health - Horse Health - Human Health | NZYMES.COM (PT)


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SINC said:


> What the vet is now saying is that she has possibly done this to herself due to anxiety of some kind. That hardly seems likely as she and her two day older half brother have been together since birth and get along well. No change in food at all. Just the sudden appearance of these* bald spots with faint scrape marks that look dry*. She goes back to the vet early next week, so we'll see how the antibiotics worked.


Sounds like that vet went to school with my doctor - when in doubt blame the victim  . But then our animal friends it seems can do the same things in their heads that we can....

"_bald spots with faint scrape marks that look dry_" - sounds like a classic _contact dermatitis_

Another thought, have any of the cleaning products used on the cats bedding and so on been changed recently. I know personally that if I accidentally use Tide instead of my usual PC laundry stuff I break out in a rash. Or any other new household products like carpet cleaner or air freshener spray....

I don't quite believe I am writing this as I am pretty sceptical by both nature and profession, but consider finding a homeopathic vet. Once or twice, when our dear departed Golden had an unsolvable issue, my vet (who was studying homeopathy for animals) referred me to the local "dog whisperer" who would somehow divine the proper homeopathic remedy and problem solved....  .


----------



## Dreambird (Jan 24, 2006)

Fidget had a bit of this when I first got him on the area under what would be his "chin" I guess...  Front of chest... he always had a little woven collar on at his previous home, I got him at 2yrs. old. 

I got rid of the collar, I've never kept one on my dog in the house... I think that was a contributor, he was bald as a billiard ball in that area with the areas the Vet thought was contact dermatitis. It was a little stubborn at first, we treated him with some antibiotics and cortisone cream and and the Vet has me add an Omega oil supplement to his food. The hair has grown back in and the spots are well under control. I really think the Omega oil supplement helps. 

On a side note... Fidget has been eating only Orijen since I found out the Natural Balance... he used to get a bit of nasty breath. GONE! It's so much better even in this short time, amazing. I do brush teeth even though he doesn't like!  He loves the food and no problem with stomach upset or "the runs" because of the sudden switch. 

They make cat food too... but only dry.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Pet food deaths in South Africa

Here's the kicker:

"Chinese authorities have told the FDA that the *wheat gluten was an industrial product* not meant for pet food, Stephen Sundlof, the FDA's chief veterinarian, said Thursday.

I have a science background. I'm at a loss to understand why wheat gluten would be an industrial product. What the heck would be produced other than food?????


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Seems to me like the Chinese _authorities_ are fibbing. Surprise!


----------



## Dreambird (Jan 24, 2006)

This is interesting:

Welcome to Kansas Wheat (industrial uses and lots more)

Kansas grows 1/5 of the American's wheat and 42 states grow wheat but they need to import... Hmmmm...


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Well I be darned!!

Dreambird, nothing new about having a resource but importing a finished product containing that resource. We have wood but little furniture is made in Canada. We have metals but the raw material is sent overseas to be manufactured into products we in turn import for our use.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Melamine in pig food

This is getting bizarre. From what I have read over 70% of wheat gluten, rice protein and corn gluten are produced in Asia. I'd say it's time for some North American entrepreneurs to start making the stuff here from our own trusted products. I would like to see a complete ban on every single food product from China. They can't be trusted and their attitude stinks.

I'm starting to wonder how far this goes back. My cat got very ill last fall. He nearly died from renal failure. When I rushed him to the vet I thought it might be crystals blockage but urine tests showed negative. They didn't even find signs of infection but put him on antibiotics anyway. I know the vet was puzzled as to the cause. He's been on a Eagle Pack dry food diet for a couple of years but once in a while he'd get a treat of one of those Fancy Feast type foods. It's probably just one of those things. Cats and dogs do get ill just like we humans. Still, in light of what is happening.....


----------



## Dreambird (Jan 24, 2006)

Have you considered trying a sample bag of Orijen on your cat?

Petland here in Calgary had 400gm bags for $1.99 so I got a couple to try and see if Fidget likes it and how he does on it. Well... after 5 days there's no doubt at all that he LIKES it! He gobbles it up as soon as I put some in his bowl... the Natural Balance he nibbled on over the day.

As far as eeerrrmm... "bodily functions"... it was a sudden switch but hasn't made him sick at all, Orijen has psyllium in it so it has "cleaned him out" but not in a nasy way... instead of 2 bowel movements a day he had about 4 or 5 for a couple of days... well formed, not diarrhea (back to the usual 2 a day now) and he used to have a little doggy breath... it's cleared up. 

I talked to the Orijen people on the phone and the lady said to give him another week or two and it might even help him for his skin issues and keep his weight more stable (he gains easily). All the ingredients are Canadian... the meat is inspected by a vet. Nothing comes from the US... not the chickens, nothing. No grains... all the carbohydrates are from vegetables and fruits.

There's testimonials for cats and dogs here:
ChampionPetFoods.com


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Sounds like good food. I checked and am surprised there are only a couple of locations in Toronto selling the food and those shops aren't exactly handy to get to by car and there is no parking. I'll check with my regular supplier in case they have it. I know their stock has changed dramatically since the pet food recalls.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I wondered when this one was coming.

Menu Foods sues supplier


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Well, it looks like melamine has probably entered the human food supply.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Wow, we better not **** them off! The FDA best be looking to plug these kinds of holes, this is a bio-terrorist attact waiting to happen.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

There are definite lessons to be learned from this fiasco.

Don't buy food from China.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yet more recalls today:

Cross-contamination widens pet food recall


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Luckily, none of the revised list has ever been given to our dogs. With six adult dogs here now, and a litter due in a few weeks, we are resorting to giving our dogs only natural foods now, with organic meat from here in NL.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Well they finally added the one my dog got sick off of. Thankfully she has recovered, good thing she didn't keep it down for long, it's amazing she can really tell if a food has gone bad. There were a lot of rejects from the Award product line, but she has yet turned down a can of the Science Diet. You can really tell the quality difference between the two brands.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Direct link to Menu Foods *Income Fund* Canada recall list.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread. 

If any of you are feeding your cat Nutro, read this.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We feed our dogs homemade natural foods, and they are doing quite well.


----------

